# Rift 1.2 Patchnotes PTS



## Ravolos (22. April 2011)

Huhu,

da ich nirgends etwas darüber gefunden habe :

http://forums.riftgame.com/showthread.php?172352-PTS-1.2-Patch-Notes-4-22-11-In-Progress

Ich werde hier nicht alles quoten und alles übersetzen schaffe ich auch nicht.

Allerdings gibt es wieder sehr sehr viele Änderungen.

Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Eure Meinungen?


----------



## Enrico300 (22. April 2011)

*WARDROBE SLOTS*
* Wardrobe slots are now available for you to customize your character's look!
* All characters have access to the first wardrobe set (all armor slots) at level 1. 
* Additional purchaseable wardrobe sets will allow you to save and swap multiple outfits quickly.
* You can only equip armor in wardrobe slots of the appropriate type for your calling - Plate for Warriors, Leather for Rogues, etc.
* Additional clothing items will be available in the future, including from new Clothier vendors in Sanctum and Meridian.


Darauf freue ich mich am meisten!


----------



## Lancegrim (22. April 2011)

Oh ja, mein Kleriker hat im Moment ne Robe die aussieht wie eine Lederjacke, son bischen Van Helsing Verschnitt. Sieht cool aus, werd ich auf jeden Fall bei behalten mit der Garderobe. Und vor allem kann man dann auch endlich ein besseres Design der "Tools of Destruction" Waffen haben ohne auf ihre guten Werte zu verzichten.


----------



## Khanox (22. April 2011)

Da leistet Trion mal wieder ganze Arbeit.
Freu mich auch auf die Garderobe.
Habe mich noch letzte Woche über sowas mit jemanden aus der Gilde unterhalten.

Der Assa wird auch etwas gebuffed.Freut mich als Assa Spieler natürlich riesig.
Aber das die Instanzen usw. leichter werden finde ich etwas blöd.
Finde es ganz gut wenn es kniffelig ist.Aber da spalten sich auch wieder die Geschmäcker was ja auch vollkommen ok ist.

Alles in allem "Daumen hoch" freu mich drauf


----------



## Pyrodimi (22. April 2011)

Naja die Instanzen werden wohl nicht viel einfacher, weil sie eine Menge exploits gleich mitrauspatchen, da diese meist von Randomsn genutzt wurden, sind diese Bosse für die erstmal richtig böse 
Ja ein "Zierwerksystem" wie in Lotro...das ist das Sahnehäubchen auf dem Donut der CHargestaltung..genial. Ich mag Trion..die bringen Fluffcontent genauso wie sinnvolle und spannende Unterhaltung, ohne auf diese möchtegernprogamerz einzugehen..wielang hat man als MMOler soeine Spieleschmiede sehnsüchtig erwartet?


----------



## Kafka (22. April 2011)

Ich freu mich auf die Scharfschützen Änderungen^^


----------



## Lancegrim (23. April 2011)

Btw sehr nice: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCJQilJ7wVE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Kamsi (23. April 2011)

Im Interview mit Massively sprach Executive Producer Scott Hartsman über die bisherige Entwicklung von RIFT, das vergangene Welt-Event und natürlich über das kommende Update auf Version 1.2, das laut Massively derzeit für den 4. Mai geplant ist!


----------



## Ravolos (23. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Btw sehr nice:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCJQilJ7wVE&feature=player_embedded



Einfach nur geil 

Wann geht's los? ^^


----------



## Lich Dragon (23. April 2011)

Am 4.5 kommt es wohl^^. Mit nem 10 mann Raid.


----------



## Kamsi (24. April 2011)

Zusammengefasst erwähnte Hartsman im Interview die folgenden Neuerungen und Änderungen, die mit RIFT 1.2 ins Spiel kommen:


*LFG-Tool*: Spieler können sich je nach Rolle, die das System anhand der Builds erkennt, für eine Instanz “anstellen”. Sie werden vom Tool dann gruppiert und in die Instanz gebracht. Das LFG-Tool soll dabei nicht nur Gruppen für Instanzen bilden können, sondern z.B. auch für epische Quests.
*Garderobe*: Diese neue Kategorie im Charakterfenster ermöglicht es dir, das Aussehen bzw. das Outfit deines Charakters über Slots zu verändern.
*5. Rolle*: Wie wir bereits berichteten, wird dir mit RIFT 1.2 eine 5. Rolle für 100 Platin zur Verfügung stehen.
*“Slivers”*: RIFT 1.2 wird “Slivers” ins Spiel bringen, 10-Mann-Instanzen, die nur gesehen werden können, wenn eine bestimmte Auserwählten-Fähigkeit genutzt wird. Die erste dieser Instanzen heißt “Gilded Prophecy”. Darin gilt es, “Golden Maw cultists” aus einer anderen Realität mitten in einem großen Sandsturm zu besiegen.
*3 zusätzliche Typen von zonenweiten Events für High-Level:* Ein “Tower Defense”-Event, bei dem es gilt, strategische Punkte zu kontrollieren, ein “Escort”-Event, bei dem etwas beschützt werden muss, und ein Event, bei dem Spieler ihren eigenen “Colossus” herbeirufen und diesen gegen einen Colossus des Gegners kämpfen lassen können.
*Verbesserte zonenweite Events für Low-Level:* Hier wird es mehr epische Schlachten geben und die Weltkarte wird dir anzeigen, in welcher Zone gerade ein solches Event stattfindet.
*Facebook-Integration:* Nach Twitter wird es dir ab RIFT 1.2 auch möglich sein, deine Erlebnisse in Telara direkt bei Facebook zu posten.
*Recruit-A-Friend-Programm:* Dieses Programm soll in den nächsten Wochen starten. Im Rahmen dessen sollst du die Möglichkeit haben, deinen Freunden Trial-Keys zur Verfügung zu stellen und tolle InGame-Items zu erhalten, wenn diese RIFT dann kaufen.


----------



## Khanox (24. April 2011)

.


----------



## Egooz (24. April 2011)

Zierwerk....sehr geil. Das könnte mich dazu bewegen, nochmal einen Monat reinzuschauen. Die normalen Rüstungen bieten ja nicht soo die Vielfalt und seit ich das System in SWG, Lotro und co kennengelernt habe, möchte ich nicht mehr darauf verzichten.

Gibts schon irgendwo Screenshots von den Händler-Klamotten? Im Video bietet der Händler noch nichts an.


----------



## Pente (24. April 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> *Garderobe*: Diese neue Kategorie im Charakterfenster ermöglicht es dir, das Aussehen bzw. das Outfit deines Charakters über Slots zu verändern.


Interessant wäre hier vorallem ob diese Änderungen die normalen Item-Slots wirklich betreffen. Off-Krieger tragen derzeit sehr oft Leder-Items. Würde die Garderobe wirklich das Charakter-Slot-Fenster betreffen hieße dies nämlich im Umkehrschluss, dass Krieger nur noch Platte-Items anlegen können! Die Schurken würde es, gerade im Hinblick auf Raid-Loot, sicher freuen. Die Krieger hingegen wären dem gegenüber sicher sehr skeptisch eingestellt. Dies würde unterm Strich nämlich heißen, dass sie etwas weniger Schaden verursachen


----------



## Lancegrim (24. April 2011)

Also der Schlussfolgerung kann ich nicht ganz folgen. Die Garderobe ändert nur das sichtbare Item an deinem Char, das ändert nichts an dem was er tatsächlich trägt. Sprich die werden weiterhin Leder tragen für die Stats, aber fürs Aussehen dann halt in der Garderobe ne Platte drinne haben.


----------



## Egooz (24. April 2011)

Ich geh davon aus, dass die Menüs getrennt sein werden. Sprich Krieger können nur Platte oder Händler-Items ins Zierwerk packen, aber weiterhin auch Leder oder Stoff tragen.


----------



## Ravolos (24. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Also der Schlussfolgerung kann ich nicht ganz folgen. Die Garderobe ändert nur das sichtbare Item an deinem Char, das ändert nichts an dem was er tatsächlich trägt. Sprich die werden weiterhin Leder tragen für die Stats, aber fürs Aussehen dann halt in der Garderobe ne Platte drinne haben.



Laut dem Typ in dem oben geposteten Youtube Vid nicht ganz korrekt. Er postet dort :



> Aus meinen Inventar und du kannst&#65279; nur die Items aus deinen Inventar benutzen und sie müssen deiner Rüstungsklasse entsprechen. Bedeutet Krieger NUR Platte Kleriker NUR Kette usw"



Also auch nicht so wirklich eindeutig alles  Schauen wir mal


----------



## Lancegrim (24. April 2011)

Hmm also laut aktuellem PTS Build definitiv nicht so, mein Schurke hat dort auch Stoff drinne.


----------



## Pente (24. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Also der Schlussfolgerung kann ich nicht ganz folgen. Die Garderobe ändert nur das sichtbare Item an deinem Char, das ändert nichts an dem was er tatsächlich trägt. Sprich die werden weiterhin Leder tragen für die Stats, aber fürs Aussehen dann halt in der Garderobe ne Platte drinne haben.


Richtig, sie ändert nur die Optik. Nichts desto trotz kannst du als Krieger ausschließlich Platte-Gegenstände hierfür verwenden!


----------



## Lancegrim (24. April 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich hatte gestern mit meinem Schurken Stoffsachen drinne.


----------



## Enrico300 (24. April 2011)

Stoffrüstung kannst du ja auch als Schurke tragen, obwohl das kein Sinn macht, aber es geht.


----------



## Lancegrim (24. April 2011)

Darum gehts doch garnicht.


----------



## Pente (25. April 2011)

Danke Lancegrim auf jeden Fall schonmal für die Info.


----------



## Efgrib (25. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Garderobe. Und vor allem kann man dann auch endlich ein besseres Design der "Tools of Destruction" Waffen haben ohne auf ihre guten Werte zu verzichten.



nein. für waffen gibts keinen garderoben-slot


----------



## Lancegrim (25. April 2011)

Narf, darauf hab ich noch garnicht geachtet gehabt. Son Mist.


----------



## Bordin (25. April 2011)

Interresante infos zu Rift + Zukunftsblick vom Entwickler




http://rift.gameplorer.de/neue-zonenweite-events-facebook-und-ein-blick-in-die-zukunft/


----------



## myxir21 (25. April 2011)

Naja werde Abo nicht verlängern. Weil: 



LFG Tool. 


Und wenn ich mich Ingame so umhöre bin ich nicht der einzige.


Schade, ein Gutes Spiel kaputt gemacht mit einer einzigen "innovation". Nur weil "Gelegenheitszocker" das Weinen weil sie zu dumm sind Gruppen zu finden muss so ein schrott implementiert werden...


----------



## Kafka (25. April 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Naja werde Abo nicht verlängern. Weil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ziemlich unsinnig wäre, da man ja noch nichmal genau weiss wie das LFG Tool aussehen soll  Ausserdem darf man nicht vergessen, das mit 1.2 viele andere Neuerungen kommen, wie neue Risse (für die es so ein Tool schliesslich nicht gibt).

Will sagen Ein Spiel wegen ne neuerung, die in nen amderen Game ähnlich aufgetaucht ist und nicht so pralle ist zu verlassen ist einfach nur derbe Engstirnich in Anbetracht der anderen guten Neuerungen


----------



## Lancegrim (25. April 2011)

Ich geb ihm da nicht ganz Unrecht.

Ich finde es so viel besser, da man weiß mit wem man in ne Instanz geht. Wenn das LFG Tool so funzt wie es angedacht war (Serverübegreifend und genauso wie in WoW) dann wirds echt schlimm. Dann hat man wieder ne sau hohe Chance nur mit Vollpfosten durch ne Instanz zu gehen. Die Chance hat man zwar jetzt auch aber dann merkt man sich die Leute und geht halt nicht mehr mit ihnen.


----------



## Kafka (25. April 2011)

ich bezweifle aber stark das Trion sonen Fehler machen wird. Bisher haben die auch nur Gute Neuerungen gebracht, und sich an den Fehlern anderer games orientiert, da ist es irgendwie unwarscheinlich das Trion nun lächelnd nen Kopfsprung in nen Misthaufen macht


----------



## myadictivo (25. April 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Schade, ein Gutes Spiel kaputt gemacht mit einer einzigen "innovation". Nur weil "Gelegenheitszocker" das Weinen weil sie zu dumm sind Gruppen zu finden muss so ein schrott implementiert werden...



witzlos..du kündigst das abo, weil es anderen erleichtert wird eine gruppe zu finden ? zwingt dich ja niemand das tool zu benutzen...naja


----------



## hockomat (25. April 2011)

also ich ahbe in den ganzen patchnotes nix von nem dungeonfinder gefunden möchte mal wissen aus welcher quelle ihr das habt ausserdem laube ich nicht das trion den fehler machen benanten dungeonfinder einzuführen


----------



## Shelung (25. April 2011)

Ich war auch schockiert aber ich denke das tool wird so aussehen.


Du kannst dich für Instanzen einreihen aber nur für deinen Server.  Nun kann man ins tool schauen wer ne Gruppe sucht und lädt die Leute ein. 


Das währe hilfreich weil viele Leute einfach nur warten bis jemand Sagt suche member...^^



Sollte es ein tool wie in wow werden muss ich schauen ob ich als pvp orientierter spieler darüber hinweg sehen kann. *Mag es mehr wenn die Leute auf dem Server gefesselt sind, selbst wenn ich das tool nicht nutze das verbreitet auf jedem Server Unruhe*


----------



## hockomat (25. April 2011)

hab den beitrag dazu jetz auch mal gefunden was an dem tool gut ist das man darüber nicht nur für dungeons suchen kann sondern auch für epische quests und normale gruppenquests wofür man echt sau schlecht leute findet 3 tage für ne gruppen quest gesucht niemanden gefunden also von daher ganz nett nur mit dem instanz suchsystem naja wird man mit leben müssen aber so gesehn wer will kann sich immernoch ganz leicht ne gruppe zusammen suchen da es viele gibt die garantiert gern auf dieses tool verzichten und experten dungeons wird man eh weiterhin gilden intern oder mit bekanten spielern machen


----------



## tear_jerker (25. April 2011)

wie kann man über eint tool fluchen das man garnicht benutzen will? wenn es wirklich so viele gibt die bereit sind das spiel zu kündigen wie manch einer denkt, dann tut euch doch zusammen und spielt die inis in dieser gruppe oder sucht doch einfach längere zeit eine gruppe für eine ini. wenn man das tool nicht benutzt, begegnet man auch nicht den vermeintlichen "asozialen" spielern. so einfach.


----------



## Shelung (25. April 2011)

Nur solange Rift kein equip, addon und Schwierigkeits Push bekommt wie wow. ^^


----------



## Shelung (25. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wie kann man über eint tool fluchen das man garnicht benutzen will? wenn es wirklich so viele gibt die bereit sind das spiel zu kündigen wie manch einer denkt, dann tut euch doch zusammen und spielt die inis in dieser gruppe oder sucht doch einfach längere zeit eine gruppe für eine ini. wenn man das tool nicht benutzt, begegnet man auch nicht den vermeintlichen "asozialen" spielern. so einfach.



Falsch.

Den durch diese gegenseitige schlechte Behandlung färbt sich das auf die komplette Verhaltensweise auf einem server ab.


----------



## tear_jerker (25. April 2011)

Shelung schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> Den durch diese gegenseitige schlechte Behandlung färbt sich das auf die komplette Verhaltensweise auf einem server ab.



diese empirische studie muss mir entgangen sein.....

mag zwar sein das hier und in anderen foren immer mal wieder über schlechte verhaltensweisen geschimpft wird, aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, in der zeit wo ich wow gespielt habe (ende feb 2011 aufgehört) da hatte ich nie probleme auf meinem server.
außerdem muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man selbst sich wie ein arsch verhält das entsprechend vergolten zu bekommen oder wie darf ich das "gegenseitig" versteh?


----------



## Shelung (25. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> diese empirische studie muss mir entgangen sein.....
> 
> mag zwar sein das hier und in anderen foren immer mal wieder über schlechte verhaltensweisen geschimpft wird, aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, in der zeit wo ich wow gespielt habe (ende feb 2011 aufgehört) da hatte ich nie probleme auf meinem server.
> außerdem muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man selbst sich wie ein arsch verhält das entsprechend vergolten zu bekommen oder wie darf ich das "gegenseitig" versteh?





Ich meine nicht das jemand der schei.... behandelt wurde auch schei..... zu dir ist.

Sondern das die Leute nur noch das tool nutzen. Die Loot gailheit ansteigt und sich das auf die Raids,gilden und co auswirkt.

Klar kann es dir nicht auffallen aber wenn ich an Das spielen vor dem tool und nach dem tool denke ist es erheblich anders!


----------



## Bordin (25. April 2011)

hockomat schrieb:


> also ich ahbe in den ganzen patchnotes nix von nem dungeonfinder gefunden möchte mal wissen aus welcher quelle ihr das habt ausserdem laube ich nicht das trion den fehler machen benanten dungeonfinder einzuführen






mal alle post vorher lesen




http://rift.gameplorer.de/neue-zonenweite-events-facebook-und-ein-blick-in-die-zukunft/


----------



## Lari (25. April 2011)

Shelung schrieb:


> Ich war auch schockiert aber ich denke das tool wird so aussehen.
> 
> 
> Du kannst dich für Instanzen einreihen aber nur für deinen Server. Nun kann man ins tool schauen wer ne Gruppe sucht und lädt die Leute ein.



Bingo, 100 Punkte.
Der Aufschrei der Uninformierten übertönt aber wieder alles, so dass man es nicht in die Köpfe der Leute reinkriegt


----------



## hockomat (25. April 2011)

Bordin schrieb:


> mal alle post vorher lesen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 einfach mal meinen post danach lesen


----------



## Lari (25. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Bingo, 100 Punkte.
> Der Aufschrei der Uninformierten übertönt aber wieder alles, so dass man es nicht in die Köpfe der Leute reinkriegt



Schnarrf, laut einem neuen Interview doch ein LFG-Tool wie WoW, allerdings server intern.
Na mal gucken wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Klos1 (25. April 2011)

hockomat schrieb:


> hab den beitrag dazu jetz auch mal gefunden was an dem tool gut ist das man darüber nicht nur für dungeons suchen kann sondern auch für epische quests und normale gruppenquests wofür man echt sau schlecht leute findet 3 tage für ne gruppen quest gesucht niemanden gefunden also von daher ganz nett nur mit dem instanz suchsystem naja wird man mit leben müssen aber so gesehn wer will kann sich immernoch ganz leicht ne gruppe zusammen suchen da es viele gibt die garantiert gern auf dieses tool verzichten und experten dungeons wird man eh weiterhin gilden intern oder mit bekanten spielern machen



Ein Tool für Satzzeichen wäre für dich nicht schlecht. Dann könnte man es auch lesen.


----------



## Mindphlux (26. April 2011)

Die "wardrobe" kann man ja doch als Rollenspieltechnische Komponente verstehen. In einem MMO, ähnlich wie WoW, in dem Spieler ihre Chars Ofenrohr, Herdplatte oder Kneifzange nennen, sind solche Dinge doch eher unnütz. Ein Gearscore- oder DPStool würde wohl mehr Zuspruch finden. Ich persönlich hoffe allerdings, dass Rift noch eine Weile davon verschont bleibt. Ansonsten Daumen hoch für das, was Rift bisher so leistet. Vielleicht wird ja auch der Assassin jetzt spielbar. Für einen Killer, der tötlich und schnell aus dem Hinterhalt kommt, liegt man vor allem im Bg, egal gegen welche Klasse, doch sehr schnell im Dreck, ohne auch nur den geringsten Schaden auf seinen Gegner gebracht zu haben. ;-)


----------



## hockomat (26. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Ein Tool für Satzzeichen wäre für dich nicht schlecht. Dann könnte man es auch lesen.



ich dachte das were hier nen forum und keine doktor arbeit


----------



## wertzû (26. April 2011)

hockomat schrieb:


> ich dachte das were hier nen forum und keine doktor arbeit



tja und trotzdem sollte man satzzeichen verwenden... du sprichst ja immerhin mit anderen menschen


----------



## Lancegrim (26. April 2011)

Das suche nach Gruppe Tool ist jetzt Online.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RvoS0FPS2U

QUelle: http://rift.gamona.de/


----------



## Egooz (27. April 2011)

Hm, also mein Barde ist so um die 30. Mit dem würd ich mich aber nicht als einziger/ reiner Heiler einwählen wollen, also bleibt da nur die Rolle des DDs in der Anmeldung. 

Irgendwie unbefriedigend.

Ansonsten find ich so ein Tool serverintern gut. Auf Feenring les ich im Chat nur noch Anfragen und Gesuche für 50er Content, vielleicht kann ich meinen Tank (44) durch das Tool angenehmer leveln.


----------



## Pyrodimi (27. April 2011)

Na danke ein stinknormales 0815 LFG Tool hätte voll gelangt...wegen dem scheißteil bin ich aus WoW geflüchtet, jetzt wirds mir wieder vor diue NAse gesetzt. Es lebe das Deppenplaying für extrafaule Gamer die schon zu faul zum stinken sind.
Das wars wohl, Acc kündigen bevor das Communityschiff sinkt...


----------



## Shenoz (27. April 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Na danke ein stinknormales 0815 LFG Tool hätte voll gelangt...wegen dem scheißteil bin ich aus WoW geflüchtet, jetzt wirds mir wieder vor diue NAse gesetzt. Es lebe das Deppenplaying für extrafaule Gamer die schon zu faul zum stinken sind.
> Das wars wohl, Acc kündigen bevor das Communityschiff sinkt...



gz miesepeter


----------



## Locopoco (27. April 2011)

Egooz schrieb:


> Hm, also mein Barde ist so um die 30. Mit dem würd ich mich aber nicht als einziger/ reiner Heiler einwählen wollen, also bleibt da nur die Rolle des DDs in der Anmeldung.



Dafür gibt es doch die Supporterrolle, das Fähnchen


----------



## wertzû (27. April 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Na danke ein stinknormales 0815 LFG Tool hätte voll gelangt...wegen dem scheißteil bin ich aus WoW geflüchtet, jetzt wirds mir wieder vor diue NAse gesetzt. Es lebe das Deppenplaying für extrafaule Gamer die schon zu faul zum stinken sind.
> Das wars wohl, Acc kündigen bevor das Communityschiff sinkt...



momentan ist es doch server intern...


----------



## Lancegrim (27. April 2011)

Also so wie es jetzt ist, find ichs gut. Es ist Serverintern, was prima ist, da man so immernoch weiß mit wem man gehen wird nach ner Weile und die Leute kennt. Im Prinzip vereinfacht es momentan nur die Suche. Beispielsweise kommt jemand mit 39 nicht in den Channel für 40, logisch, aber find in dem 30-39 Channel mal ne Gruppe fürs Runental beispielsweise oder Leute für die 40er Gruppenquests ect ect.


----------



## Shelung (27. April 2011)

Wenn es Server intern ist spricht nichts dagegen.

Why?  Baut jemand sch.... dann hat er direkt weniger Leute die ihn falls er sich wieder einreiht in der Gruppe lassen^^


Hoffe aber das man nicht zur ini geportet wird.  Klar muss sowieso nur EINER das Portal erreichen aber das gehört einfach dazu. Sonst weiß demnächst wieder keiner wo der Eingang ist und jeder gammelt nur noch in der Hauptstadt rum.


----------



## Pyrodimi (27. April 2011)

NOCH Serverintern, ja das triffts, und trotzdem wozu ein tool? Eine Liste zum Eintragen hätte gereicht oder? Dann hab ich zumindest schonmal vor der Instanz kommunikation und kann klären mit wem ich mich da einlasse, so ist es wieder 1:1 Trottelllotto, und Vorteile haben sowieso nur Heiler und Tanks und die werden dann von den übelgelaunten ne Stunde wartetenden (und das wird kommen den das Verhältnis von Tanks/Heilern bleibt gleich wobei das gro lieber in Stammgruppen gehen wird als mit dem Tool) bei jeder Kleinigkeit angepflaumt werden. 
Ausserdem..da wo jetzt die Gildis noch zusammenwarten und sich schonmal freihalten wirds so enden wie auch in WoW...Warum auf die andren Gildis warten, ein Mausklick reicht...
Ich sehe da wesentlich mehr Nachteile und Gefahren in diesen Tool als wirklich Vorteil, und da es trotzdem an Tanks und Heilern mangeln wird wirds bald Serverübergreifend und dann geht das anonyme geflame wieder los...
Danke, aber nein Danke


----------



## Enrico300 (27. April 2011)

Wie kann man nur seinen Account wegen eines Tools kündigen wollen, wie dumm ist das den?


----------



## Ravolos (27. April 2011)

Ich habe auch nichts gegen ein LFG Tool. Und ich liebe eines mit einer auswählbaren Supporterrolle <3


----------



## Lari (27. April 2011)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur seinen Account wegen eines Tools kündigen wollen, wie dumm ist das den?



Wenn man das Tool aus WoW kennt und Instanzen sich auf wortwechselloses Durchgerushe beschränken... kann ich es verstehen.
Dumm ist es einzig und allein es den Spielern wieder zu einfach zu machen. Je einfacher das Spiel, desto unverschämter die Spieler.

Als zu Anfang von Cataclysm die Instanzen noch schwer waren nutzte kaum jemand das Tool, keine DPS Anforderungen und was weiß ich. Je leichter die Instanzen durch besseres Equip, desto bescheuerter wurde wieder das Tool und die Spieler darin.
Instanzen-FastFood mit großer Equip Ausbeute fand ich in WoW schon bescheiden, dachte Rift bliebe davon verschont :-/


----------



## Egooz (28. April 2011)

Locopoco schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es doch die Supporterrolle, das Fähnchen



Ah stimmt, habs ebend mal im Fullscreen angeschaut. Hatte ich übersehen, danke.

Dann passt alles, freu mich auf das Tool.


----------



## Enrico300 (29. April 2011)

@ Lari Das ist wohl eher ein Menschliches Problem und nicht das eines Tools.


----------



## Nahemis (29. April 2011)

Ich muss auch sagen beide Daumen hoch für Trion.

Auf das LFG-Tool freu ich mich sehr.


----------



## Enrico300 (29. April 2011)

Mensch Nahemis von Aion zu Rift gute Entscheidung.^^


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2011)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> @ Lari Das ist wohl eher ein Menschliches Problem und nicht das eines Tools.



Sehe ich genauso. Was bitte soll an einen solchen Tool so schlimm sein? Das Tool in Wow ist bestimmt nicht daran schuld, dass die Com zugrunde ging.
Die Leute wollen doch alle nur noch durchrushen und so schnell wie möglich zu ihrem nächsten Item, Marke oder was weiß ich kommen. Ob du jetzt von Hand oder mit Tool ne Gruppe suchst.
Wenn die Leute fürn Arsch sind, sind sie fürn Arsch. Und daran ändert sich auch nichts. Mich persönlich stört ein solches Tool nicht. Ob ich jetzt 100mal in den Chat schreibe, suche XYZ für nen Ini-Run, oder mich in einem Tool als suchend eintrage.
Es ändert nichts an der Qualität der Spieler. Und mit Qualität meine ich anderst als die meisten, die menschliche. Ob jemand spielen kann, oder nicht ist mir wurst. Und ob ich mit ner Gruppe nun durch die Gegen wipe oder nicht, genauso.
Die Unterhaltung muss stimmen. Und die stimmt bei den meisten nur noch, wenn sie schnell durch ne Ini kommen, die sie zum 100ten mal durchlaufen und dementsprechend eh nicht mehr sehen können. Sie wollen nur Marken. Wenn man da etwas hinterfragen will, dann ist es viel eher das gesamte Spiel und dessen Mechanik, meiner Meinung nach. Aber bestimmt nicht ein Such-Tool für Gruppen.


----------



## wertzû (29. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Wenn man das Tool aus WoW kennt und Instanzen sich auf wortwechselloses Durchgerushe beschränken... kann ich es verstehen.
> Dumm ist es einzig und allein es den Spielern wieder zu einfach zu machen. Je einfacher das Spiel, desto unverschämter die Spieler.
> 
> Als zu Anfang von Cataclysm die Instanzen noch schwer waren nutzte kaum jemand das Tool, keine DPS Anforderungen und was weiß ich. Je leichter die Instanzen durch besseres Equip, desto bescheuerter wurde wieder das Tool und die Spieler darin.
> Instanzen-FastFood mit großer Equip Ausbeute fand ich in WoW schon bescheiden, dachte Rift bliebe davon verschont :-/





Was ich jedoch gut finde, es dropt nicht zu 100% ein epic, das heisst man kriegt nicht gleich sein equip zusammen.


----------



## Nahemis (29. April 2011)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Mensch Nahemis von Aion zu Rift gute Entscheidung.^^



Finde ich auch^^. Rift macht ziemlich viel Spass obwohl mir Aion auch gut gefallen hat. Aber Trion kommt mit Inhalten schneller nach und die Welt von Rift gefällt mir sehr gut.
Wenn noch die Kampfanimation noch so cool wäre wie in Aion wäre das echt nice aber ansonsten stimmt der Rest. 

LG


----------



## Bodensee (30. April 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Naja werde Abo nicht verlängern. Weil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr solltet euch mal überlegen was ihr von euch gibt. Das LfG Tool in WoW kann sicherlich nicht alle hell begeistern, aber so grottenschlecht ist es sicherlich nicht. Das Problem bei solchen zusammengestellten Gruppen ist nicht das Tool sondern die Gruppe, die aus dem Run nichts Brauchbares zustande bekommen will. Auch wenn ihr mit Leuten vom gleichen Server spielt, heisst es noch lange nicht, das ihr problemlos durchkommt.
 Diesbezüglich solltet ihr mal eure Erwartungen überdenken und nicht im Suchechannel " Lfg, Tank und Heiler für Speedrun durch XYZ". Solchen Schwachsinn liest man zur genüge. Und genau die Spieler sind die Ersten, die sofort eine Gruppe leaven wenn ein Wipe passiert weil sie unfähig sind in Gruppen zu arbeiten. 
Es ist nicht der Hammer der einen auf den Finger schlägt, es ist die Person die ihn hält.


----------



## Ravolos (30. April 2011)

Da bin ich ganz bei Dir Bodensee


----------



## Areson (1. Mai 2011)

Da muss ich Klos und Bodensee einfach mal zustimmen und zwar zu 110%. Mir ist es auch egal ob wir 5 mal wipen in einer Ini oder beim ersten mal durch kommen oder ob wir alle Quests in dem Dungon noch mal machen müssen nur weil ein einziger aus der Gruppe die noch braucht. Viel wichtiger ist der Spaß und das Zusammenspiel der Gruppe. Also die Leute müssen stimmen, daran ist nicht ein Tool schuld. Wenn ich an den Anfang von WoW zurück denke dann fallen mir sofort die Kämpfe im Alteractal ein. Man die gingen damals manchmal tagelang. Da wurden Recourcen gesammelt und die Elite Mobs beschworen. Ein hin und her. Heute reiten alle an sich vorbei, und die Allis gewinnen weil sie den letzten Friedhof in den hintern gesteckt bekommen und an der Burg über den Zaun springen können wärend die Hordler sich durch eine enge Schlucht und eine Brücke kämpfen müssen. Also das Alteractal total versaut, weil es den Spielern nicht mehr um den Spaß geht sondern darum das BG so schnell wie möglich zu beenden. Ich hoffe nur, dass sowas in Rift nicht ganz so schnell passiert, denn irgend wann wird das bestimmt auch kommen.


----------



## Lancegrim (1. Mai 2011)

Ja und das gleiche ist es in Instanzen, da wird nur schnell durchgerusht, Bosse ausgelassen, auf Quests geschissen, hauptsache durch.

Und jetzt kommt die Frage, wieso? Weils dank des Tools viel schneller geht da durchzurushen und gleich in die nächste rein. Das geht viel schneller als im Channel sich ne Gruppe zu suchen, dann zur Ini hinzureiten und reingehen. Da denkt man sich "Hat eh lange gedauert reinzukommen, da können mer auch alles machen". Im Tool sieht das anders aus, da gehts schnell rein und auch schnell raus.

Ja da sind auch die Spieler dran schuld, aber das Tool ebenso, denn es gibt den Spielern die Möglichkeit sich so zu entwickeln.

Ich sag nicht das das Tool in Rift schlecht ist, im Gegenteil, ich freu mich drauf, aber ich sehe auch die Gefahr. Und es wird serverübergreifend werden, früher oder später.


----------



## Bodensee (1. Mai 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ja und das gleiche ist es in Instanzen, da wird nur schnell durchgerusht, Bosse ausgelassen, auf Quests geschissen, hauptsache durch.
> 
> Und jetzt kommt die Frage, wieso? Weils dank des Tools viel schneller geht da durchzurushen und gleich in die nächste rein. Das geht viel schneller als im Channel sich ne Gruppe zu suchen, dann zur Ini hinzureiten und reingehen. Da denkt man sich "Hat eh lange gedauert reinzukommen, da können mer auch alles machen". Im Tool sieht das anders aus, da gehts schnell rein und auch schnell raus.
> 
> ...




Bei all dem das Du hier schreibst, vergiss nicht. Das Tool ist nur ne Kombination aus 0 und 1. Das Tool kann gar nix, aber auch rein gar nix für, das es "missbraucht" wird. Wenn sich der anonyme Spieler unsozial und despektierlich seinen Mitspielern gegenüber verhalten will, so tut er es mit oder ohne Addons oder sonstigem. Umgekehrt gilt natürlich das selbe.


----------



## myadictivo (1. Mai 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ja und das gleiche ist es in Instanzen, da wird nur schnell durchgerusht, Bosse ausgelassen, auf Quests geschissen, hauptsache durch.



daran ist aber nicht das tool schuld sondern die mechanik eines spiels, die einem "aufzwängt" ein und dieselbe instanz 10000x zu machen um marken/drops what ever zu bekommen. ne instanz ist beim ersten mal noch lustig. beim 2ten mal mit ner vll andren gruppenzusammenstellung auch noch.
aber wenn ich zum xten mal drinne bin ists mir doch auch schon latte. und genau aus diesem farme instanzen xyz tausendmal ab um zugang zu instanzen abc zu erhalten um die dann wieder 10000 mal abzufarmen um aktuelles set blabla zu bekommen hab ich im endcontent von so spielen absolut keinen spass mehr.

die geschichte mit der zeitersparniss nehm ich dir jetzt auch nicht ab. wie ist das denn bei wow auf 85 als DD im tool ?! ~3/4 stunde wartezeit ? grandios für jemanden der am tag 1-2 stunden zocken möchte/kann 

ich bin jetzt mit meinem char auf 46 angekommen und habe noch keine eine instanz in rift von innen gesehn. warum ? weil ich keine lust habe in chats lange rumzusuchen. so ein tool ist einfach eine komfortfunktion. anclicken, eintragen..gut ist.


----------

